# Electric violin



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

How do you feel about electric violin? Do you like it? If not, why?

Can you imagine an orchestra have all electric or digital instrument? What would it sound like?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love this concerto:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah that Adams piece is neat. The electric violin in that has an extra string extending the range down to tenor C, I believe.

This is not really the same thing, but Steve Reich writes pretty much all his ensemble music for amplified solo instruments, rather than traditional sections.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

It can be effective in rock music. Warren Ellis - a bad seed.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh good! I'm so amped for this thread!


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

John Adams' conducted “The Dharma at Big Sur” in Montreal back in 2009. It's a cool piece, but you need speakers set high up or they are too loud when you sit close. I would like it if more music was written for electric violin and orchestra. Wki lists 3 other works that I don't know:

Terry Riley "Palmian Chord Riddle", concerto for six string electric violin.

Nico Muhly Seeing is Believing, for six-string electric violin and chamber orchestra.

Ed Wright Crosswire for electric violin and live processing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> How do you feel about electric violin? Do you like it? If not, why?
> 
> Can you imagine an orchestra have all electric or digital instrument? What would it sound like?


Thanks goodness for small mercies, never going to happen.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Jerry Goodman and Jean-Luc Ponty spring to mind as fine exponents of the electric violin.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It's a terrible sounding instrument, a pale imitation of the classical violin.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Should be made of steel with no insulation and highly conductive and the fiddler made to play with wet hands ....240 volts lovely :devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> It's a terrible sounding instrument, a pale imitation of the classical violin.





Dan Ante said:


> Should be made of steel with no insulation and highly conductive and the fiddler made to play with wet hands ....240 volts lovely :devil:


Both nominated for post of the day.:clap:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Can you imagine an orchestra have all electric or digital instrument? What would it sound like?


Well, someone already tried to do that, and with great success I might add: A band called ELO: Electric Light Orchestra. Sure it was "rock" and not classical, but they were/are a damn good band.

V


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock mentioned a great piece for electric violin and orchestra: John Adams' Dharma at Big Sur, very much a concerto and a very fine one.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

It's a very different instrument and doesn't pretend to be a normal violin. In the right repertoire it is excellent. The Mahavishnu Orchestra utilised it to great advantage as did Gary Burton on occasion. A well played violin in any medium is a treat, a poorly played one - well! I'd rather sit in a cupboard and drink bleach.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> I love this concerto:


Not that I have delved deeply into John Adams works, but I have heard enough to stop me from delving further. With that said, I must say that this is the first piece I have ever heard of his that I have enjoyed. It does, however, remind me more of "mood" music and even some hints of "new age" rather than 20th Century classical. Either way, thank you for that post. I rather enjoyed it a lot!

V


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> It's a terrible sounding instrument, a pale imitation of the classical violin.


Speak for yourself, open minded one.


----------

